# Need a name..?



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Right.. i need a name for my male skunk.

I liked 'Ace' but now i am not to sure, the OH likes 'Dobber' and the OH's mother thinks 'Alfie'???

Thought i would post a poll to see which is most liked.

John


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Ace is quite a common name, never heard of Dobber, Alfie's not to common with animals either I don't think. I'd probably say Dobber as it's unusual. But I do love the name Ace too. I do tend to prefer names with two syllables though, as it always sounds better when you call them..


Well I say when you call them, can you train a skunk to come to it's name? I presume you can, hell my rats come to theirs.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

dobber?!?!?! when i was at school a dobber was a mingin ugly tramp :lol2:

i like ace!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dobber?!?!?! when i was at school a dobber was a mingin ugly tramp :lol2:
> 
> i like ace!



:lol2: I've never heard that one before! County/town differences though I suppose. Hmm I do like Alfie too though, cept it makes me think of the slime ball that is Jude Law. :bash:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dobber?!?!?! when i was at school a dobber was a mingin ugly tramp :lol2:
> 
> i like ace!


Yes i like Ace also,but the OH doesn't like it to much.

John


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dobber?!?!?! when i was at school a dobber was a mingin ugly tramp :lol2:
> 
> i like ace!


i like ace aswell, when i was at school a dobber was a little twat that ran round telling the teachers of things


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

how about spunky the skunk....y


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

What about Stumpy?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i know a skunk called alfie 

Mmm dunno tho.. what are you calling your female.. maybe you can have a sort of pair name.. like Alfie and Kat.. Bonnie and Clyde.. something like that?

N


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I chose Alfie too, not because of the Eastenders thing but because I think it's the sort of name that suits a skunk, along with george


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

What about Brock after Tommy Brock the badger?


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Nerys said:


> i know a skunk called alfie
> 
> Mmm dunno tho.. what are you calling your female.. maybe you can have a sort of pair name.. like Alfie and Kat.. Bonnie and Clyde.. something like that?
> 
> N


Thats not a bad idea?

We still don't have a name for the female either, i didn't post a poll about her as i have no idea where to start LOL..

OK.. if people want to throw some names at me we can see if it works that way.

John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> What about Brock after Tommy Brock the badger?


Mmm.. Its not jumping out at me.

I named my dog Kia and i don't know where that came from LOL.

John


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Reptile world said:


> Mmm.. Its not jumping out at me.
> 
> I named my dog Kia and i don't know where that came from LOL.
> 
> John


 
LOL John, I really shouldn't reply to threads like this. I mean just look at my sig

:lol2:

I feel Stumpy was my better suggestion :2thumb:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> LOL John, I really shouldn't reply to threads like this. I mean just look at my sig
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> I feel Stumpy was my better suggestion :2thumb:


Stumpys not bad,but i thinks its a name i would give something that has a tail or a limb missing LOL.

John


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Reptile world said:


> Stumpys not bad,but i thinks its a name i would give something that has a tail or a limb missing LOL.
> 
> John


 
:lol2:

ok.. what about Ike & Tina ?


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2:
> 
> ok.. what about Ike & Tina ?


Ike is different, not keen on Tina though LOL maybe im just being fussy.

John


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

My cats called Alfie! I have a pair of ferrets called Bert and Ernie, how about Phil and Fern?!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Neither was she by all accounts LOL

Sonny & Cher?

Ok I'm going to shut up now. I have a Duprasi called 'Dodo' for god's sake :blush:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

romeo and juliet?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

mine so far are

snuff - named as she used to make snuffy noises in my ear as a baby
teyah - from one of the native american tongues, meaning "precious"
pro - from prolapse.. as he had a whopper of one when he came to me
holly - from hole-y as she had holes in her back when she came
elise - from LC or Little Choc.. as she was the smallest of my choc skunks
mars - being a choccy male, he got named after a choccy bar.. he also has a temper on him.. so mars suited there too!
pacer - used to be domino.. but rorys slag of an ex buggered off with a dominic, so calling him dom was an insult as far as we were concerned.. he was caged a lot before we got him, and he paces like a good'un.. so pacer.

and now Quanah.. again from one of the native indian tongues.. meaning "fragrent"

there are lots of sites with native american words and names on them.. 

skunks are american natives.. so you could look for a couple from american history..i like the name Nixon for example.. from USA presidential history.. his wife was called Patrica.. so.. nixon and patti maybe? or you could see who his opposite in the other party at the time was... the one before nixon was Lyndon.. i like that too actually, and the one after was Ford.. 


or.. maybe famous country and western duos..dolly, as in parton for the girl.. dolly is married to someone called carl dean apparently.. tho i'm not sure dolly and carl really works for me.. Mmmmm...

how about Eleanor and Franklin (roosevelt)

N


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Nerys said:


> mine so far are
> 
> snuff - named as she used to make snuffy noises in my ear as a baby
> teyah - from one of the native american tongues, meaning "precious"
> ...


Have you a link to one of these sites?

John


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I tend to choose a meaning that suits said animal then go from there so for that purpose i use

Baby Names at BabyNames.com | Baby Boy Names | Baby Girl Names | Top Most Popular Names (go to search and type in whatever you want or just search a certain country/culture and have a nosey through)

If you want to go down the native american route there is
Native American Names & Meanings
Native American Names and Meanings Pg 1

oh and another Native American Name Meanings (that's like babynames in the fact you can search different countries for names from there)


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

gosh there a loads!

try these searches

native american names - Google Search

native american words - Google Search

Ichi - once emmas and now in aberdeen with hannah, is acutally from one of the native american names for skunk.. KOLICHIYAW

N


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nerys said:


> gosh there a loads!
> 
> try these searches
> 
> ...


 
yep. We have themes to name our animals and our Lionhead rabbits are named after Native American Chiefs. Not because there is a connection but because there are so many!

We have

Matsi Calusa (Matsi)
Tecumseh Dakota (Dakota)
Tula Tamahay (Tula)
Santee Sioux (Santee)
Comanche
Red Cloud (Red)
Shoshoni (Mango(!))

Most other themes are just based on where the species comes from.

The African Pygmy Dormice have a squirrel character theme and the mice have a circus theme as my Mousery is called 'Little Big Top'. I think the rats are names after vegetables and the g.pigs are flowers and herbs.
My big Maine **** is called Tobias after Alanis Morissette's guitarist 'Jesse Tobias' then when we had his brother a year later, he got called Jesse.

Bloody hell maybe we should start a thread 'origins of your animal names'

:lol2:


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Sugar and Spice?
Fi


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, im just on google looking LOL..

John


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah quanah was a chief also.. in his later years, he knew the roosevelts too, hence why thought of their names earlier










Quanah Parker was the last *Chief of the Commanches *and never lost a battle to the white man. His tribe roamed over the area where Pampas stands. He was never captured by the Army, but decided to surrender and lead his tribe into the white man's culture, only when he saw that there was no alternative.

 His was *the last tribe* in the Staked Plains to come into the reservation system. ​ Quanah, meaning "fragrant," was born about 1850, son of Comanche Chief Peta *Nocona* and *Cynthia Ann Parker*, a white girl taken captive during the 1836 raid on Parker's Fort, Texas. Cynthia Ann Parker was recaptured, along with her daughter, during an 1860 raid on the Pease River in northwest Texas. She had spent 24 years among the Comanche, however, and thus never readjusted to living with the whites again
.​ She died in Anderson County, Texas, in 1864 shortly after the death of her daughter, Prairie Flower. Ironically, Cynthia Ann's son would adjust remarkably well to living among the white men. But first he would lead a bloody war against them. ​ Quanah and the Quahada Comanche, of whom his father, Peta Nocona had been chief, refused to accept the provisions of the *1867 Treaty of Medicine Lodge*, which confined the southern Plains Indians to a reservation, promising to clothe the Indians and turn them into farmers in imitation of the white settlers.

​ Knowing of past lies and deceptive treaties of the "White man", Quanah decided to remain on the warpath, raiding in Texas and Mexico and out maneuvering Army Colonel *Ronald S. Mackenzie *and others. He was almost killed during the attack on buffalo hunters at Adobe Walls in the Texas Panhandle in 1874. The U.S. Army was relentless in its Red River campaign of 1874-75. Quanah's allies, the Quahada were weary and starving.

​ Mackenzie sent *Jacob J. Sturm*, a physician and post interpreter, to solicit the Quahada's surrender. Sturm found Quanah, whom he called "a young man of much influence with his people," and pleaded his case. Quanah rode to a mesa, where he saw a wolf come toward him, howl and trot away to the northeast. Overhead, an eagle "glided lazily and then whipped his wings in the direction of Fort Sill," in the words of Jacob Sturm. This was a sign, Quanah thought, and on June 2, 1875, he and his band surrendered at Fort Sill in present-day Oklahoma.​ 
Biographer *Bill Neeley* writes:​"Not only did Quanah pass within the span of a single lifetime from a Stone Age warrior to a statesman in the age of the Industrial Revolution, but he accepted the challenge and responsibility of leading the whole Comanche tribe on the difficult road toward their new existence."​Quanah was traveling the "white man's road," but he did it his way. He refused to give up polygamy, much to the reservation agents' chagrin. Reservation agents being political appointees of the Federal Government, their main concern was to destroy all vestiges of Native American life and replace their culture with that of theirs. 



Quanah Parker also used peyote, negotiated grazing rights with Texas cattlemen, and invested in a railroad. He learned English, became a reservation judge, lobbied Congress and pleaded the cause of the Comanche Nation. Among his friends were cattleman *Charles Goodnight* and *President Theodore Roosevelt*. He considered himself a man who tried to do right both to the people of his tribe and to  his "pale-faced friends".

​ It wasn't easy. Mackenzie appointed Quanah Parker as the chief of the Comanche shortly after his surrender, but the older chiefs resented Parker’s youth, and his white blood in particular." And in 1892, when Quanah Parker signed the *Jerome Agreement* that broke up the reservation, the Comanche were split into two factions: *(1)*. those who realized that all that could be done had been one for their nation; and *(2).* those who blamed Chief Parker for selling their country."

​ Quanah Parker died on February 23, 1911, and was buried next to his mother, whose body he had reinterred at Ft. Sill Military cemetery on Chiefs Knoll in Oklahoma only three months earlier. For his courage, integrity and tremendous insight, Quanah Parker’s life tells the story of one of America's greatest leaders and a true Texas Hero.​


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

nice pic. Wonder if Chief Quanah really was 'fragrant' lol


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Nerys said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=native+american+words&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
> 
> Ichi - once emmas and now in aberdeen with hannah, is acutally from one of the native american names for skunk.. KOLICHIYAW
> 
> N


 
lol i always thought maybe she was a japanese horror film fan :blush:
love names with meaning...you'll kno when you find the right one it just clicks


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

i think alfie would be a nice name


----------



## Exotic X (Jun 28, 2008)

*Dobber??????*

i like Dobbie not dobber......

i like alfie to tho its cute.

Amy.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Exotic X said:


> i like Dobbie not dobber......
> 
> i like alfie to tho its cute.
> 
> Amy.


Shut up you..! :flrt:

John


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Pepe
YouTube - Pepe Le Pew


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

Alfie is so so cute.. definitely the cutest. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL:whip::whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sorry no i still think ace is better cos my mates cat is called ace 


have you thought or decided on a name yet john ?


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

well it looks like alfie won!! did you chose that name in the end or have you decided on another one?

how are the little darlings doing??:2thumb:

Luce


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Never mind those three names, call him Tank :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

i like alfie too, such a good name for things like that with attitude, so skunks would be great, hehe


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I really like Tank too Fixx.

Shame I already called him Bear :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well looks like the lil boy skunk has been named then hey pouchie: victory:

I lurrrrrrrrrrve bear too :flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yes, the only name john has given it

is FOR SALE

:devil:

Nerys


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2::lol2: bear is a lovely name pouchie!! hows he liking his new environment?:flrt:

Luce x


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:

He is liking his stable forever home very much thankyou :flrt:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2:
> 
> He is liking his stable forever home very much thankyou :flrt:


Everyone seems to be jumping on my back for 'swaping' my skunk when you 'swaped' him for a pair of your beloved pouched rats..?

John


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Mephitis said:


> Everyone seems to be jumping on my back for 'swaping' my skunk when you 'swaped' him for a pair of your beloved pouched rats..?
> 
> John


that youve advertised for sale?


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

ami_j said:


> that youve advertised for sale?


Yes i have advertised for sale,problem being?

If i wish to sell my animals,weither its the next day,next week,or next year i can.

As long as they are going to a good home,which i always make sure of there is no problem.

John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

To add,can a moderater please close this thread as the animal has been 'swaped' and has a new name.

John


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

i like the name ace, sounds cool!


----------

